# Instrumental Renaissance music?



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

What are some of our favorite pieces of instrumental music from the Renaissance? Honestly, I have not heard much, but it certainly must exist, no? 

From what I've heard, I enjoy John Dowland's lute music as well as Luis de Milan's music for vihuela and viola da gamba. 

Curious to hear any other favorites. As a bonus, I'll also take any instrumental medieval music, or vocal renaissance music with an instrumental accompaniment.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

So just to put some structure on this here are two clavichord recordings with music which is from the renaissance which I likem by Philippe Chanel and Paul Simmonds.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

And here are three clavichord recordings with earlier music which are both challenging and rewarding, all by Clemencic, who seems to dominate this market


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

flamencosketches said:


> What are some of our favorite pieces of instrumental music from the Renaissance? Honestly, I have not heard much, but it certainly must exist, no?


Lots of stuff - Naxos has quite a collection of instrumental music, and check out "Piffaro", a Renaissance instrumental group...quite a few discs - Flemish, French, Italian, Spanish, etc..
David Munrow also recorded some fine stuff in his time...I esp like the Tylman Susato pieces...not sure if he wrote them, or collected them, or some of both....Renaissance instrumental music is neat,very tuneful, often playful..


----------

